# Jdom+java webstart



## Schnitter (15. Mai 2008)

Hi.

Ich probiere im Mom. ein xml-File auszulesen - mit java webstart und jdom.

Das xml-file befindet sich in einem jar-file. Beim Auslesen kommt keine Fehlermeldung.

Der einzige Fehler ist, dass am ende das Array(den ich mit den Daten aus dem xml-file fülle) leer ist, was natürlich ein ziemliches Problem darstellt -.-

Ich lade das File ganz normal so:

Document doc = new SAXBuilder().build("map1.xml");

Geht auf meinem lokalen Rechner auch, nur mit webstart wird das einfach nix.


Kann mir da jemand einen Tipp geben?
Googlen hat auch nichts gebracht 








MfG


----------



## javasimon (15. Mai 2008)

anstatt einfach den filenamen anzugeben, versuch mal 

```
MyClass.class.getResourceAsStream("myFile.xml")
```
wenn das file nämlich im jar integriert ist, reicht der name alleine nicht aus!


----------



## Schnitter (15. Mai 2008)

Ich hatte es auch schon mit


```
Thread.currentThread().getContextClassLoader().getResource("map1.xml");
```
.

Beides(also die obige und deine) Version funktionieren nicht.
(Selber Fehler)


----------



## Wildcard (15. Mai 2008)

Die Datei muss im class path der jar liegen, dann kommst du über getResource und getResourceAsStream auch dran (insofern der Pfad stimmt).


----------



## Schnitter (15. Mai 2008)

Ich habe sie in der jnlp-Datei per "<jar href="map1.jar"/>" eingebunden.

Oder muss ich das (auch noch) in der manifest-Datei machen?


----------

